# Converting a VIDEO_TS file to Avi or Mpeg?



## bunraku

Hi 

I have a file(not a Folder) called VIDEO_TS.
I am trying to convert this to Mpeg or Avi'but don't know how.
The video from this file seems to play fine through Nero's media player and it's properties say it's a DIVX file.

Anyone help?

Thanx


----------



## koala

Is that the only file you have? There should be audio files as well if it's a commercial DVD rip. Or is it a recording from a home DVD recorder?


----------



## xTraz

check this:
http://www.riverpast.com/en/support/tutorials/convert/divx/mp4.php


----------



## colourain

Perhaps, you can try winavi video converter to do the conversion.
Btw, its free trial version will leave a nag on output screens.


----------



## a3721

*SuperDVD Video Editor* you can try it,It's a free software,and very good!


----------

